# why are there so many roms



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

While I'm just as anxious as we all are to receive ICS/cm9, i don't really get what the big deal is about having the option of 25 different 'roms'

Someone please fill me in here. But it seems like a lot of the roms that exist are just 'themes' And but just that, they're terrible. i don't mean to sound ungrateful, but its the same thing with all these forks of debian. Some FOSS developer will get a rage about one tiny aspect of the project that he's working on. then create an entire fork for something that had about ten lines of code that are different. lol this never works. its just a clusterFudge.

I don't know about you guys but i have never really used blur. The first thing i go is get rid of all the closed source 'enhancements' to the already developed AOSP functions that work fine! its like, the devs that used to write all the software for the previous non Android phones are trying to justify that they are still needed, so they write this poor software that they force onto these phones, and you can just immediately tell that the software is going to have a very short lifespan. Because its terrible and there are already superior, FOSS alternatives.

Just take the latest signed ROM from motorola, root it, deodex it, dump as much of the blur as you can, replace it with AOSP components, then call it a day.

2nd init, miui, and cyanogen are neat.ask this other stuff i don't see the purpose of.


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

Coming from the Dinc I feel like I can respond to this effectivly. I recently (4 month ago) started testing out Sense 3.5 roms, I think thats when they all started coming together. They were all slow and laggy crap (for the most part, BUT the Devs were great [Thanks Nils!]). I believe there were ~3 or 4 devs cooking their own roms at that point, and as they got further along each dev came up with different work arounds or fixes for common/uncommon problems. In the end the the devs ended up putting together some very nice and stable roms. I know the development on the Dinc for sense 3.5 would have been significantly slower without 3-4 devs working on it. There is a lot of work to be done so its nice to have as many people working on roms and fixes as possible.

The other reason this is necessary is because some do this to learn. They want feedback for their work and a site like XDA or Rootz is the best place to get that feedback. I know one of these days I'll try and cook a rom and if it gets past a certain point (and works) I will be posting it here and XDA.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Different flavors. I for one get tired of the same old thing time and time again. It's nice to change it up every once in a while. One ROM might have something I don't like. While the other more suites my tastes. I am excited for ICS but in the mean time I just want to see new things. By the way I didn't do the puns intentionally.


----------

